# Booting current minimal ISO with docache does Kernel panic

## dasPaul

[edit] I tried to boot the newest install-x86-minimal-20120306.iso with "docache" and this results in the same error as below:

(is this a bug?)

Hi there

I created my Livesystem from this tutorial: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Build_Your_Own_LiveCD_or_LiveDVD

I used to boot the system in RAM with docache option.

I recently did a kernel update and since then I cant boot from my livecd anymore from Cd/Usb/Pxe/VM & 3 different

 hardware. It only occurs when I enable the docache option (that I really need)! So I think it might not be a kernel hardware config issue.

It seems it cant copy&mount loopfile into the squashfs with the error:

```

mount: mounting /mnt/cdrom/..//livecd.squashfs on /newroot/mnt/livecd failed : No such file or directory

```

I really dont know where to start looking for what cause the error

The /mnt/cdrom/..//livec looks bit strange to me.

for full/ongoing errors take a look at:

http://oi43.tinypic.com/2mdp7yv.jpg

Maybe some helping additions:

grub.conf

```
title=LiveCD Gentoo

        kernel /boot/vmlinuz real_root=/dev/loop0 looptype=squashfs loop=/livecd.squashfs vga=ask initrd udev cdroot docache

        initrd /boot/initrd
```

/etc/fstab

```

/dev/loop0              /               squashfs        defaults             0 0

none                    /proc           proc            defaults             0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults             0 0

```

any help ideas?

greets

paul

[edit] the initrd is created by "genkernel initramfs". The kernel itself made by genkernel and normal make gives the same boot error

----------

## dasPaul

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=389755

----------

## richard.scott

Hi,

This has been an issue since genkernel v3.4.19 was released in November 2011.

I've tried looking in the /usr/share/genkernel code to see what's causing it, but come up blank.

I've not been able to get PXE booting to work with any newer genkernel release right up to the latest 3.4.25.1 release. I've even written a script to create my own LiveCD so I'm testing with the latest portage tree and nothing works! I'm looking at moving my development work away from Gentoo which is a shame as I really like it. but you can't earn money with a broken system if you need something that can PXE boot.

I've raised a bug, but the Gentoo Genkernel Maintainers don't seem very interested in fixing it.

Rich

----------

## dasPaul

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> since genkernel v3.4.19 was released 

 

Hi Rich

many thanx to you for the hint   :Cool:   , I am back now on genkernel-3.4.16 and it is a pleasure to see a pxebootin gentoo successfully proceeding a docache boot. The last stable pre 3.4.20 genkernel is the 3.4.16 as can be seen here.

----------

